# Does the Lavec L-3 take somewhat lomo type pictures?



## xypex982 (Dec 3, 2008)

I may pick one up today for cheap, and I have seen just a few pictures taken with one online and it looked lomo. What should I expect out of it?


----------



## walter23 (Dec 5, 2008)

Anything takes lomo-like pictures.  Just point a moderately lousy camera at really colourful stuff, shoot haphazard compositions, and cross process your film


----------



## jusumguy (Jun 20, 2013)

walter23 said:


> Anything takes lomo-like pictures.  Just point a moderately lousy camera at really colourful stuff, shoot haphazard compositions, and cross process your film



Almost 9 years to the day and no one has hit "like" on an intelligent, sarcastic, calm / disarrayed person ?

I've gotta be the one.

Nice answer on the Lavec L3 too.


----------



## timor (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome Jusumguy to the forum. 
Since for starters you resurrected an old (and by my count 5 years and 1 month only) thread what's your opinion of lomo-like photography ?


----------

